# 04 400 rancher automatic



## wicker45 (Feb 1, 2012)

im lookin at a 04 400 rancher and its a automatic does anyone have any info on the automatic pros and cons


----------



## wicker45 (Feb 1, 2012)

guess hondas arent any good


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

wicker45 said:


> guess hondas arent any good


Idk why but I seriously laughed at that comment. Don't have a lot of info on that bike but I do know my Honda has out lasted every thing I own, can't beat em


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

browland said:


> Idk why but I seriously laughed at that comment. Don't have a lot of info on that bike but I do know my Honda has out lasted every thing I own, can't beat em


Agreed, they aren't the biggest or baddest thing out on the trail, but they are one of the most dependable. As long as you take care of it then it will always bring you back to the truck.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Im not sure about the 400... Ranchers = 350 and 420??


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Pretty sure the 400 is one of the older Foremans.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ok foreman 400 I've heard of.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah I think he may have just mistaken it for a rancher.

To the OP, if this is actually the 400 Foreman like P and I are talking about then the tranny is fairly low geared and nearly bullet proof from my experience with them....i got a buddy thats been riding one for about 4 years or so and hes never have a lick of trouble from it. Hes trail/mud rider but steers clear of the water.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## wicker45 (Feb 1, 2012)

i was lookin at gettin it a couple days ago but no one would answer me about them thats y i said they must suck. i asked the guy 3 times and he said it was a rancher and thats what said on the side of it. ive had a foreman before and loved it . i just wanted some info on the automatic part. but i got a arctic cat and a yamaha to day so never mind thanks for the help


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

There is a honda rancher 400 at model. It is geared very high. Ours wouldnt spin 25 inch outlaws worth a dang and the auto always stayed messed up.. Ours was a 04 and we sold it 5 months after buying it. It was nice for trails but for not any type of mudding


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

This is a picture of one


----------



## wicker45 (Feb 1, 2012)

thanks man thats what i was scared of i ended up gettin a 600 grizzly for half the price for my wife


----------



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

The rancher 400 has selectable 4x4 I think and the 350 is all time 4x4 that's what I heard


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

IMO, the rancher 400AT sucks. - I can see where it would be an ok trail rig to put an older kid on, but thats only if you're a die-hard honda guy and won't go to another brand. 

I did snorkels on one a few months back, the bike struggles to pull 3(lol) 25" mud gears in any moderately thick mud. A few rides later it started puffing just a little smoke and within a few hours of riding that day(mostly all trail) it was in full-on mosquito fogger mode. Never seen rings go that quickly before on any machine.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

My brother has one and he does nothing to maintain it, drives it like he stole it and never has an issue.

Honda = Dependable

But if you want power, speed or BRAKES, don't get one.


----------



## 05camobrute (Jun 21, 2011)

I have an 0506 rancher at its a honda lemon had nothing but trouble outta the tranny dealer work on tranny 3 times in less than 6a months last time I took ir UNDER FACTORY WARRANTY they kept it 8 months & it was sitting in the same spot where I parked it got REALLY HOT AB IT then they gave me some BS excuse so I told em 2pretty load it up & kiss it, ride 30 minutes EASY & its down 4 the count


----------



## 05camobrute (Jun 21, 2011)

I hate auto correct on cell phones make u look crazy when posting a message


----------

